# 同じとこもあんだ



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, my friends.
Reading Naruto last chapter,  I was surprised by a phrase I have never seen before in any didactic material or text.

サクラ「あら　お帰りサラダ」

サラダ「…ママ男ってほんっと..とバカだね」

サクラ「何…？またボルト？（汗）」

サラダ「….でもさぁ…あいつ　私と*同じとこもあんだよね*…パパに関しては…ちょーしゃーんなろーだよ！」

What "*同じとこもあんだよね" means?*
Thank you very much.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> What "*同じとこもあんだよね" means?*


is
私と同じところもあるんだよね
Salad says that ボルト has the same thing as mine. In that context this means that they are similar in personality. Salad says パパに関しては, so perhaps they behave similarly for father.

I don't get ちょーしゃーんなろーだよ！. Try google..but I'm doubtful that you can find good results lol. If you get more questions about it, come back.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> is
> 私と同じところもあるんだよね
> Salad says that ボルト has the same thing as mine. In that context this means that they are similar in personality. Salad says パパに関しては, so perhaps they behave similarly for father.
> 
> I don't get ちょーしゃーんなろーだよ！. Try google..but I'm doubtful that you can find good results lol. If you get more questions about it, come back.


Ahh, ところもある...
しゃーんなろ = _Hell yeah!_, _Hell no!_, or _Damn it! ?_
友よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> しゃーんなろ = _Hell yeah!_, _Hell no!_, or _Damn it! ?_


My guess is 「よっしゃー、こんにゃろう　(= よし、このやろう)」.  Your try is not bad.
According to some web pages, it was originally 「よっしゃ、こんにゃろう、かかってこい」= Hell yeah (I'm ready), come on, you bastard!
So I guess it does not really mean anything specific -- just expressing her ambivalent emotions toward her father.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> My guess is 「よっしゃー、こんにゃろう　(= よし、このやろう)」.  Your try is not bad.
> According to some web pages, it was originally 「よっしゃ、こんにゃろう、かかってこい」= Hell yeah (I'm ready), come on, you bastard!
> So I guess it does not really mean anything specific -- just expressing her ambivalent emotions toward her father.


Ho, しゃーんなろ derives from 「よっしゃ、こんにゃろう、かかってこい」? Finally, got the meaning.
友よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou said:


> パパに関しては…ちょーしゃーんなろーだよ！」.


Well I guess that means he(might be a Sarada's father) is a super dumbass.
ちょー=超(super, kind of emphasis)
しゃーんなろー＝short for よっしゃ、このやろー(bring it on, you fool) It may sound more natural to take this for one of vulgar nouns as she wouldn't like her father for some reason.


----------



## frequency

Salad sees that they are different but they partly share the similar personality. This is why *も* is used―同じところもある。



Kenshiromusou said:


> サラダ「…ママ男ってほんっと..とバカだね」


She says guys are and ボルト is stupid. Women are not so.


> _*でもさぁ*_…あいつ　私と同じとこもあんだよね


She's contradicting the first one. She says that ボルト is partly similar to me.

同じとこ told by her is something a bit different to stupidity. But I still don't get ちょーしゃーんなろー. Yes, 「超」 would be possible. しゃーんなろー？


----------



## Flaminius

It is an idiolect of Sakura and her daughter inherited it as a light cuss word.  Whatever the meaning is, it is a fictitious word.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Salad sees that they are different but they partly share the similar personality. This is why *も* is used―同じところもある。
> 
> 
> She says guys are and ボルト is stupid. Women are not so.
> 
> She's contradicting the first one. She says that ボルト is partly similar to me.
> 
> 同じとこ told by her is something a bit different to stupidity. But I still don't get ちょーしゃーんなろー. Yes, 「超」 would be possible. しゃーんなろー？


私と 同じところもある
"He has the same part as me"? What is this ところ here?


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou said:


> 私と 同じところもある
> "He has the same part as me"? What is this ところ here?


The idea that the same part refers to is that he and she has something alike, personality or habits in any way, on the inside or outside. In other words, she feels something in sync with him.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> Well I guess that means he(might be a Sarada's father) is a super dumbass.
> ちょー=超(super, kind of emphasis)
> しゃーんなろー＝short for よっしゃ、このやろー(bring it on, you fool) It may sound more natural to take this for one of vulgar nouns as she wouldn't like her father for some reason.





Flaminius said:


> It is an idiolect of Sakura and her daughter inherited it as a light cuss word.  Whatever the meaning is, it is a fictitious word.





810senior said:


> The idea that the same part refers to is that he and she has something alike, personality or habits in any way, on the inside or outside. In other words, she feels something in sync with him.


As Japanese student. it's weird to say  同じところもある; even こと would be more understandable. But it's a great opportunity to learn how you use the word.
友達よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Kenshiromusou said:


> As Japanese student. it's weird to say 同じところもある; even こと would be more understandable.


We often use ところ in the sense of an aspect of a person.
君とぼくには似ているところがある = You and I share something similar between us.
私のどういうところが好き？= What do you like about me?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

DaylightDelight said:


> We often use ところ in the *sense of an aspect of a perso*n.
> 君とぼくには似ているところがある = You and I share something similar between us.
> 私のどういうところが好き？= What do you like about me?


Perfectly well-said.
Thank you very much.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> "He has the same part as me"? What is this ところ here?


Sorry I talked about も only, not ところ.

Suppose 810 and I are a lot similar in personality. But this Salad's case is not.
She says they're different, but partly similar. 同じところもある can mean this―if 810 and I are both short-tempered, we say we're similar in this point (only).



810senior said:


> something alike, personality or habits


Yes, if you say 同じ気質もある, possible though, you sound like a researcher at a psychology institute!
You can use ところ instead. And you know,

ところ――――――性格――気質・人格・・・
We don't have any good word between ところ（most casual) and 性格. 性格 would be the most normal, though. ところ is casual so it's easy to use in manga. You're replacing the word.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Sorry I talked about も only, not ところ.
> 
> Suppose 810 and I are a lot similar in personality. But this Salad's case is not.
> She says they're different,* but partly similar*. 同じところもある can mean this―if 810 and I are both short-tempered, we say we're similar in this point (only).
> 
> 
> Yes, if you say 同じ気質もある, possible though, you sound like a researcher at a psychology institute!
> You can use ところ instead. And you know,
> 
> ところ――――――性格――気質・人格・・・
> We don't have any good word between ところ（most casual) and 性格. 性格 would be the most normal, though. ところ is casual so it's easy to use in manga. You're replacing the word.


なるほど。They are similiar in some aspects, isn't like そっくり.
友よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。


----------

